# 1st iui stopped before started



## Deb2010 (Oct 11, 2012)

Hello

Apparently this is quite 'unusual', so unusual it resulted in one Sister, one Fertility Nurse specialist, one nurse and a consultant...

Been on FSH for past eight days then went for scan, two follicles looking good but not quite ready. Lovely nurse said 'two more injections then you will be ready'. So plan was to come back Wednesday (today) for a scan with planned basting Friday. Yesterday got quite bad tummy cramps, realised I had severe bleeding. Gut feeling told me this is not normal. Called hospital, left blubbering message. Receptionist called me to say end of day (to be fair it was) and no one about, so would get someone to call first thing tomorrow (today). 

Bleeding very heavy over night also.

Got call and went in for scan as planned. Still heavy bleeding (similiar to heaviest day of period - talking green tampons). 

Feedback from nurses and consultant was my body has decided it doesnt like to be bossed about and has reacted. Cant explain why, but they clearly need to fiddle about with drug levels. They have cancelled my iui and said let body get rid of bleeding. Wait for next period and start again on day 2. Hospital being lovely and not counting this as an iui. Some silver lining  

This is not common, but wondering if anyone has experienced anything like this?

Feeling very down as was so very excited about friday. 

debs


----------



## Lawmonkey (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi Debs

I havent had this experience but didnt  want to read and run. Sorry ur having such a hard time must be disappointing after getting started   I know it must be difficult on the positive side this will help them determine best drugs/ dosage for u next cycle. Keep ur chin up next cycle will be here before u no it  
Spoil ur self rotten, u deserve it! X


----------



## Deb2010 (Oct 11, 2012)

Thank you, trying to be positive Dh says it is because I am so feisty, don't like to be told what to do! Consultant said I could move straight to ivf due to previous condition. But detained now to explore iui properly before ivf. Playing the long game I suppose. Xx


----------



## northernmonkey (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi,


Sorry to hear your cycle had to be cancelled, it's so frustrating.   



I had something similar on one of my iui cycles.  Everything started off really well, first scan showed follies developing nicely. In fact so nicely that the consultant reduced my meds incase I ended up with too many follies (my clinic only allow 2 max.)  Scan 2 showed little change then scan 3, the follies were growing again. I thought great, one little blip but everything's looking good again. Until scan 4..... Follies hadn't grown since scan 3 and my lining had all but disappeared. There was fluid in my uterus which turned out to be blood as I started bleeding immediately after the scan.  I was so disappointed and thought iui clearly wasn't going to work for me after 2 previous successes but I wasn't ready to move onto ivf.  On my next cycle my meds were left at the higher level and everything went perfectly resulting in a bfp.  I would try to write this cycle off as a bit of a trial run and go into the next one telling yourself that it's a fresh cycle and no reason why it won't work.


Good luck!!


----------



## Deb2010 (Oct 11, 2012)

Hey there Northern Monkey that news makes me so happy. Congratulations on BFP!!! Brilliant news. Today was a very hard day as meant to be my basting day. Trying to be strong, but not many people seem to have abandoned iui. 

Xxx


----------

